# Calorie Mate



## Corey123 (Sep 30, 2008)

So for no reason I decided to take a picture of everyone's favorite Japanese snack.  I shot this with a relatively horrible camera, a basic consumer point and shoot that I use until I get my rebel xsi.    Despite the low resolution, and the imperfections in the product itself, I think it looks pretty good.  edit: the more I look at this, the more imperfections I spot...


----------

